# Elu MOF96 dis-assembly



## Sue-kelly (Jul 16, 2012)

Many thanks - I found the posting by Mailee - will now print it off and go see if it works!
Regards, Sue


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

G'day Sue-Kelly ,

Welcome to the router forum .

Cheers Graham


----------



## ydna (Mar 7, 2012)

Where can i find this posting as ni own a 96 which sounds like it needs a bearing replacing?

Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Andy.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

ydna said:


> Where can i find this posting as ni own a 96 which sounds like it needs a bearing replacing?


Hi Andy and welcome

You'll find the posting here. The problem finding it might be that the original post was made on another forum which Alan (aka mailee) is a member of

Regards

Phil


----------



## ydna (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Phil


----------

